# ich hole meine Mutter vom Flughafen ab



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

Acabo de leer esta frase:

_Ich muss meine Mutter vom Flughafen abholen._

¿Por qué va el acusativo (_meine Mutter_) antes del complemento (_vom Flughafen_)?

¿Sería posible "Ich muss vom Flughafen meine Mutter abholen"? Según la teoría que me explicaron los complementos van entre el verbo y el verbo conjugado y el acusativo. (???)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## kunvla

Little Chandler said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de leer esta frase:
> 
> _Ich muss meine Mutter vom Flughafen abholen._
> 
> ¿Por qué va el acusativo (_meine Mutter_) antes del complemento (_vom Flughafen_)?
> 
> ¿Sería posible "Ich muss vom Flughafen meine Mutter abholen"? Según la teoría que me explicaron los complementos van entre el verbo y el verbo conjugado y el acusativo. (???)
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda.



El complemento directo (CD) debe ir después del verbo conjugado pero antes del complemento circunstancial (CC):

Sujeto + Predicado + CD + CC

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

kunvla said:


> El complemento directo (CD) debe ir después del verbo conjugado pero antes del complemento circunstancial (CC):
> Sujeto + Predicado + CD + CC


¡Guau! Con tu respuesta acabas de echar por tierra buena parte de lo poco que llevo aprendido de alemán. 

Lo que pasa es que yo me encuentro continuamente con frases con CC + CD.

_Vielleicht bringe ich am Samstag meine Freundin mit._

Y por ejemplo aquí dicen:
sujeto + verbo conjugado + complementos + objeto akkusativ + verbo no conjugado
(_Herr Meier hat gestern aus Liebe im Geheimen in München Blumen gekauft._)
O sea, el CD después de CC.

Hay algo que no me encaja.


----------



## kunvla

Sujeto + Predicado + CD + CC  

_Ich kaufe Blumen auf dem Markt_.

Esta es la pauta estándar, sin embargo, esto no quiere decir que otra distribución no sea correcta o posible lo que demuestra tu ejemplo que con el CD antepuesto al participo suena mucho mejor:

_Herr Meier hat gestern aus Liebe im Geheimen in München Blumen gekauft_.

Pero _Herr Meier kauft Blumen aus Liebe im Geheimen in München._

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

Ok. Sigo lleno de dudas, pero supongo que aún estoy un poco verde para meterme en estas profundidades. 

Gracias, kunvla.


----------



## WhyNot?

Little Chandler said:


> Ok. Sigo lleno de dudas, pero supongo que aún estoy un poco verde para meterme en estas profundidades.
> 
> Gracias, kunvla.



Hola LittleChandler,

El hecho de aún estar verde no te debería impedir meterte en las profundidades de las matices de un idioma, ?no es verdad?

Entonces, aquí tienes algunos ejemplos y explicationes más:

"Ich kaufe Blumen auf dem Markt." (frase estándar)

"Auf dem Markt  (y no en otro sitio) kaufe ich Blumen." (*Auf dem Markt Blumen kaufe  ich. *Auf dem Markt Blumen ich kaufe. - La estrella delante la frase  entre comillas significa: expresión no permitida)

"Blumen (y no otras cosas) kaufe ich auf dem Markt." (*Blumen auf dem Markt kaufe ich. *Blumen auf dem Markt ich kaufe.)

O bien:

"_Ich muss meine Mutter vom Flughafen abholen." (frase estándar)

"Vom Flughafen (de allí y no de otro sitio) muss ich meine Mutter abholen."

"Meine Mutter (y no a otra persona) muss ich vom Flughafen abholen."


_Y, por fin la frase más complicada:

"_Herr Meier hat gestern aus Liebe im Geheimen in München Blumen gekauft._"  (frase estándar)  La frase estándar no es: "Herr Meiner hat gestern aus  Liebe in München im Geheimen Blumen gekauft." porque la expresión "im  Geheimen" se refiere a "aus Liebe" y luego "aus Liebe im Geheimen" van  juntos e la frase estándar. La frase "... hat gestern in München aus  Liebe im Geheimen ..." tambien está permitida, pero subraya un poco más  que lo que hize en Múnich fue comprar flores por amor y no por otros  motivos. Si, empero, quieres dejarlo muy claro que lo que hizo fue  motivado por amor, entonces irás a decir "Aus Liebe hat Herr Meier  gestern in München im Geheimen Blumen gekauft." 

Otras frases permitidas que se deferencian por matices son:

"Gestern (y no anteayer) hat Herr Meier in München aus Liebe Blumen gekauft."

"In München (y no en otro sitio) hat Herr Meier gestern aus Liebe Blumen gekauft."

... y con el "im Geheimen" añadido:

"Gestern  (y no anteayer) hat Herr Meier im Geheimen (secundáriamente subrayado:  lo que hizo ayer en secreto fue comprar flores en Mùnich) in München aus  Liebe Blumen gekauft."

"Gestern (y no anteayer) hat Herr Meier  in München (lo que hizo allí, donde ya se encontraba por otros motivos,  es decir, an Mùnich) im Geheimen (secundáriamente  subrayado: lo que hizo ayer en secreto) aus Liebe Blumen gekauft."

"In  München (y no en otro sitio) hat Herr Meier gestern im Geheimen  (secundáriamente subrayado: lo que hizo en secreto [y es posible que ya  sepamos que allí hizo algo en secreto, pero no exactemante qué fue lo  que hizo]) aus Liebe Blumen gekauft."

"In München (y no en otro sitio) hat Herr Meier gestern aus Liebe im Geheimen (secundáriamente subrayado: lo  que hizo por amor allí en Múnich fue) Blumen  gekauft."

Bueno, hay algunas posibilidades más, pero me parace,  como para darte une idea ya sera suficiente por el momente. Díme si  quieres saber algo más en cuanto a todo ésto, si quieres, tambien por  mensaje privada, lo de los matices es muy interesante, pero, como en  todos los idiomas, tambien un poco complicado. Por eso: pregunta,  pregunta, progunta!!!

Recuerdos, WhyNot?


----------



## Little Chandler

¡Guau! Muchísimas gracias por haberte molestado en escribir una explicación tan pormenorizada. Me ha aclarado muchas cosas y siento no haberte dado las gracias antes. 

El tema de poner en primera posición el elemento que se quiere remarcar me parece que, al menos a grandes rasgos, sé cómo funciona. Creo que mi duda está más en el orden de los elementos que van después de la segunda posición. Por ejemplo:

*1.* _Ich muss meine Mutter vom Flughafen abholen._
*2.* _Vielleicht bringe ich am Samstag meine Freundin mit._

¿Por qué en *1* va el objeto directo antes del circunstancial y en *2* va el circunstancial antes que el objeto directo?


----------



## osa_menor

Little Chandler said:


> ¡Guau! Muchísimas gracias por haberte molestado en escribir una explicación tan pormenorizada. Me ha aclarado muchas cosas y siento no haberte dado las gracias antes.
> 
> El tema de poner en primera posición el elemento que se quiere remarcar me parece que, al menos a grandes rasgos, sé cómo funciona. Creo que mi duda está más en el orden de los elementos que van después de la segunda posición. Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1.* _Ich muss meine Mutter vom Flughafen abholen._
> *2.* _Vielleicht bringe ich am Samstag meine Freundin mit._
> 
> ¿Por qué en *1* va el objeto directo antes del circunstancial y en *2* va el circunstancial antes que el objeto directo?


Hola Little Chandler:
No puedo responder tu pregunta porque también es posible decir:
_Vielleicht bringe ich meine Freundin am Samstag mit (da es heute nicht geklappt hat).
_Siempre depende  del contexto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Little Chandler

osa_menor said:


> Siempre depende  del contexto.


Eso es lo que me temía (y es por eso que creo que aún tengo mucho que aprender antes de adentrarme en estas vicisitudes).

Gracias.


----------



## Blixa

ich habe dieselbe Zweifel, und es ist anzunehmen, dass ich meinen B2 Kurs beendet habe 

 Können Sie mir ein Buch empfelen, wo ich ein richtige und verständliche Erklärung darüber finden kann?

Danke!


----------

